# Fermentation Temperature Controller



## stevewahb (30/3/10)

Hi All,

Just interested to know what type/make of Fermentation Temperature Controller people are using!
Would they recommend them? And Why or Why not?

Thanks in advance.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## QldKev (30/3/10)

Have a search on this site for "ebay temperature controller", "fridgemate" "tempmate" should find you heaps of info.

In 1 line each
ebay temperature controller: good price, manually switch between heat / cool modes
fridgemate: from a known supplier, manually switch between heat / cool modes
tempmate: from a known supplier, auto switch between heat / cool modes

Check the sponsors above for supply. Have a search and if you got any more questions let us know.

QldKev


----------



## argon (30/3/10)

+1 for the tempmate... Supereasy to setup and control. Made a big difference to the quality and consistency of my brews. You'll find heaps of info searching around here.


----------



## stevewahb (30/3/10)

Thanks for the heads up, I will be checking them out.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## jiesu (30/3/10)

Can put in a good word for the ebay unit. Has all the features you need for about $30.00 delivered, Why pay more when you don't have to?


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (30/3/10)

I purchased one of THESE some time back and had a leco install it. It works fine and in comparison with a good quality thermometer it is bang on. I came from Hong Kong and only took 5 days to get to my door. VERY IMPRESSED!!!
I have just ordered another 2 for future projects just incase they run out...


----------



## Wolfy (30/3/10)

QldKev said:


> In 1 line each
> ebay temperature controller: good price, manually switch between heat / cool modes
> fridgemate: from a known supplier, manually switch between heat / cool modes
> tempmate: from a known supplier, auto switch between heat / cool modes


I thought the ebay ones were like the tempmate with auto switch between heat and cool?
If you had to do it manually it wouldn't be too good for your fishtank which is what they advertise them for.


----------



## gap (30/3/10)

I have 2 of the ebay temperature controllers for about $26.50 each, advertised for Aquariums.

It looks much the same as the fridgemate and tempmate ( are they made in China also??).

It switches automatically from heating to cooling -- nothing manual at all.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## QldKev (30/3/10)

It looks like they are auto switching then. I've got one but haven't got around to setting it up yet. 

QldKev


----------



## alowen474 (30/3/10)

Wolfy said:


> I thought the ebay ones were like the tempmate with auto switch between heat and cool?
> If you had to do it manually it wouldn't be too good for your fishtank which is what they advertise them for.


Don't fish tanks only get heated? I don't think I've seen one with a chiller before.


----------



## QldKev (30/3/10)

beerforal said:


> Don't fish tanks only get heated? I don't think I've seen one with a chiller before.



Up here to keep marine fish you need to cool them in summer.

QldKev


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (30/3/10)

beerforal said:


> Don't fish tanks only get heated? I don't think I've seen one with a chiller before.



Fish tanks do, but, this does heat and cool....it is just the way it is advertised on ebay...


----------



## Wolfy (30/3/10)

beerforal said:


> Don't fish tanks only get heated? I don't think I've seen one with a chiller before.


Most tropical and marine fish can survive between about 20-30degC outside that range many will start to have trouble - so it depends where you live if you need heating, cooling or both. However fish-tank coolers are quite expensive so many people try to cope using other methods.
We've had some of our fish die because the temp got over 30. However it's not just the temp that hurts them, since the amount of oxygen in the water is also temperate dependent as it gets hotter (and the fish's metabolism increases) they have trouble breathing.


----------



## [email protected] (30/3/10)

QldKev said:


> It looks like they are auto switching then. I've got one but haven't got around to setting it up yet.
> 
> QldKev




definitely auto switching and works just great


----------



## Scruffy (30/3/10)

> Most tropical and marine fish can survive between about 20-30degC outside that range many will start to have trouble - so it depends where you live if you need heating, cooling or both. However fish-tank coolers are quite expensive so many people try to cope using other methods.
> We've had some of our fish die because the temp got over 30. However it's not just the temp that hurts them, since the amount of oxygen in the water is also temperate dependent as it gets hotter (and the fish's metabolism increases) they have trouble breathing.



What are they like when the yeast goes in?


----------



## haysie (30/3/10)

texasranger, I have a couple of fridgemates, their good but in autumn and spring conditions Melbourne i.e mild>hot days cold>very cold nights, its not ideal but i get by with a bit of frigging around like putting 2 on one brew one hot one cold. I have seen the ebay tempmate in action, this is the baby I would be going for, less than $50 on the door, more responsive than others I have seen, very easily cabled ( via an electrician )
Fish tank things are great too, if you have fish!


----------



## Wolfy (30/3/10)

Scruffy said:


> What are they like when the yeast goes in?


Yeast is fine (baby fish can be fed on small micro/mini organisms that feed on yeast).

But they don't like the hops.


----------



## Maheel (3/6/10)

I just got the *Mashematics *temp controller and wired it up, works perfect  easy to do simple to work. heats and cools 

it took 1 day in the post (overnight) and the follow up service from them was fantastic.

yes they are the same as the ebay one, but your also supporting a Aussie Home Brew business as well.

the only affiliation I have with them is being a happy customer  and i am looking forward to better beer !!!


----------



## QldKev (3/6/10)

Maheel said:


> I just got the *Mashematics *temp controller and wired it up, works perfect  easy to do simple to work. heats and cools
> 
> it took 1 day in the post (overnight) and the follow up service from them was fantastic.
> 
> ...



You've also go support if it breaks in the warranty period, us ebayers don't :blink: 
QldKev


----------



## mr_tyreman (4/6/10)

i use a ATC-800 that i got off ebay...

its good, very easy to setup, comes in its own box.

only issue i have is that its only adjustable to heat/cool between +5*C and +40*C

which i guess is fine, but sometimes i'd like to chill down a bit further, and if you wanted to run it for a HERMS type setup, it doesn't go quite high enough...

im going to buy a couple of new ones, probebly get the ones Ross sells, i think its the TEMPMATE


----------



## Smashin (4/6/10)

Brainchild - P41

coz there is no comparison, it is the shnizzle.



mr_tyreman said:


> i use a ATC-800 that i got off ebay...
> 
> its good, very easy to setup, comes in its own box.
> 
> ...


----------



## ianh (4/6/10)

I am using one of these link off Ebay which controls between -50C and 99C which is handy because the thermostat on my freezer just died.

So the unit is now running the freezer and I get to buy another one.


----------



## the_yobbo (4/6/10)

ianh said:


> I am using one of these link off Ebay which controls between -50C and 99C which is handy because the thermostat on my freezer just died.
> 
> So the unit is now running the freezer and I get to buy another one.



How have you mounted it for the freezer? In a jiffy box sitting on top of it or something more subtle? I've got a mate's fridge that has a buggered thermostat and was thinking of fixing it using one of these.


----------



## ianh (4/6/10)

The Muzz said:


> How have you mounted it for the freezer? In a jiffy box sitting on top of it or something more subtle? I've got a mate's fridge that has a buggered thermostat and was thinking of fixing it using one of these.


Its a chest freezer and it is sat on a cupboard behind the freezer.


----------



## Maheel (4/6/10)

mr_tyreman said:


> i use a ATC-800 that i got off ebay...
> 
> its good, very easy to setup, comes in its own box.
> 
> ...



does it have a way to compensate (adjust) the temp the probe is reading? that is if the probe is reading wrong you can +- a few degrees to bring it back to zero etc.

you could adjust the compensation up and it will bring the actual temp down in temp, if you adjusted it to read 8 at when it's @ 5 on the screen when it pulls down to 5 it would be 2/3d in the fridge ( i am not 100% sure this will work but might?) and worth a try......

let us know.


----------



## marksy (4/6/10)

Ive got one of these. Similar to the eBay ones but slightly diifferent. I think i paid $60bks for it. Works really well and can heat or chill. I use it in my standing freezer and have used it on a smaller brew fridge. 

You can buy a simple and easy thermostat from Jaycar for 40bks that you simply plug your fridges plug into, the only down side is its limited to 4degrees as maximum chillin.

I got mine from Thornleigh brewshop.


----------



## krusty_oz (6/6/10)

I have the ebay 'STC-1000' controller, it has a calibration adjustment
http://www.kibnt.com/uploadfile/all-purpos...123057YibJg.pdf


----------



## ricardo (3/8/13)

_Just bought a 16 amp dual controller from keg king and was after a bit of advice _

_I set it up today with my chest freezer and heat band for a test run, Filled my fermentation keg with 70 degrees Fahrenheit water and set the controller for 67 degrees, I've left it on for 8 hours now and the temperature of the keg has not shifted further south than 69 degrees. The display on the controller has gone down to 63 degrees but as soon as this happens the heat band kicks in meaning the keg will never drop to 67. I just have the temp gauge dangling down into the freezer so obviously this will not accurately reflect the liquid temp of the keg._

_when I brew and shift the wort through the wort chiller it normally gets down to 69 degrees but the recommended temp for the yeast I will be using next is 66 degrees, can anybody tell me how to get down to this lower temp_

_Cheers_


----------



## of mice and gods (4/8/13)

Ricardo, did you get the instructions?

If not, check here -> http://www.kegking.com.au/Downloads/New%2016amp%20Temp%20Controller%20Instructions.pdf

I'm not quite sure what you mean that it drops to 63 but wont drop to 67?

Anyway, if you set you Min temp (E1) to 67, your max temp to 67(E2) and you temp hysterisis (E3) to 1 then one would assume that when it got to 66 or 68 it'd kick in the appropriately plugged heater or cooler?


----------



## ricardo (4/8/13)

of mice and gods said:


> Ricardo, did you get the instructions?
> 
> If not, check here -> http://www.kegking.com.au/Downloads/New%2016amp%20Temp%20Controller%20Instructions.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response, Unfortunately E1 & E2 options will not go into that temp range. I did call Kee at Kegking and he said that if he could he would drop the E1 & E2 options from the programming as they are misleading. He said that all I need to do was set the temp I needed,

Regarding the temperature drop, the liquid in my fermenter is 70 and I have the controller set to 67 (recommended yeast temp). the probe sits in the fridge and does not measure the temp of the liquid inside the fermenter. If the ambient temp in the fridge is say 64 the controller will go to 67 and then drop a few degrees before going back to 67, therefore the liquid temp never seems to go down as the freezer doesn't kick in to cool the liquid

Does that make sense?

.


----------



## of mice and gods (4/8/13)

ricardo said:


> Thanks for the response, Unfortunately E1 & E2 options will not go into that temp range. I did call Kee at Kegking and he said that if he could he would drop the E1 & E2 options from the programming as they are misleading. He said that all I need to do was set the temp I needed,


I dont see how it's misleading dude. These things were designed to control temps for a wide array of applications, it makes sense to have a upper and lower limit right?

I have the identical unit, I just checked it and my settings are E1 18, E2 19, E3 .5 E4 05.. and while i may have completely buggered it up, it sits at around 18.5 Celsius most of the time and kicks in the heat pad or fridge very occassionally as needed. So it's possible and from the problem you are describing it sounds like an error in the set up of the unit.

What are you current values for E1 to E4?


----------



## ricardo (4/8/13)

of mice and gods said:


> I dont see how it's misleading dude. These things were designed to control temps for a wide array of applications, it makes sense to have a upper and lower limit right?
> 
> I have the identical unit, I just checked it and my settings are E1 18, E2 19, E3 .5 E4 05.. and while i may have completely buggered it up, it sits at around 18.5 Celsius most of the time and kicks in the heat pad or fridge very occassionally as needed. So it's possible and from the problem you are describing it sounds like an error in the set up of the unit.
> 
> What are you current values for E1 to E4?


They are set as default as instructed by Kegking when I called them . I have just amended the settings to yours and will monitor it tomorrow, just a minor point but my controller will only go down to 19.4 on E2? Can I just confirm that your setting for E3 is 0.5 and E4 is 05


----------



## nu_brew (4/8/13)

You need to stick the temp probe to the side of the fermenter and insulate it with a bit of foam (try a small piece of kitchen sponge)

Or

Get a thermowell


----------



## brente1982 (4/8/13)

Or i just use blutac to hold it on, use a fair amount of it so its got a nice even thick layer on it.


----------



## MCHammo (4/8/13)

ricardo said:


> They are set as default as instructed by Kegking when I called them . I have just amended the settings to yours and will monitor it tomorrow, just a minor point but my controller will only go down to 19.4 on E2? Can I just confirm that your setting for E3 is 0.5 and E4 is 05


You're using Fahrenheit, correct? The numbers that _of mice and gods_ gave were in Celsius (as are most temps on this site). Just a heads up as to why some of your numbers are completely different/may not work properly.


----------



## of mice and gods (4/8/13)

Sorry, I should have mentioned the fahrenheit/celsius difference more prominently.

Ricardo, if your unit still has the function CF set to F (Fahrenheit) then 19.4 is our equivalent of -7 Celsius so I could understand why the Max Temp function might not go lower. But if you changed it to Celsius then it should go a lot lower.

I will go check all the functions on mine and get the info, translate it across to Fahrenheit to hit your desired temp of 67 F (our version of 19.5 C), so all you'll have to do is plug the numbers directly into your controller.


----------



## of mice and gods (4/8/13)

Also in regards to the difference in temp of the wort and air inside your fridge/freezer, there are a million different ways to do it.. but just remember if the ambient temp is set at say 67 Fahrenheit, eventually the wort will reach equilibrium so I just hang my probe in the corner of the fridge (not next to a chill vent) and that works well for me.

Anyway, like I said earlier, my settings may not be the correct way to set up a temp controller but it works well for me. I hedge my bets by using the SET point, as well as the function settings. Also I didn't want the alarm to ever go off so I maxed out the settings to essentially disable the alarm.

This set up will get your ferment cab going around 18.5 C / 65.3 F, adjust the first three values (SET point, E1 & E2) to change the target temp.

Press 'SET button once and display flashes,
SET point 18.5 (Celsius) / 65.3 (Fahrenheit)

Wait for controller to return to current temp screen, then press and hold 'SET' button until display reads E1

E1 (Low temp limit) 18 (C) / 64.4 (F)
E2 (High temp limit) 19 (C) / 66.2 (F)
E3 (Temp hysterisis) 0.5
E4 (Cooling delay time) 05
E5 (Temp calibration) 0.0
CF (Temp unit) C (if you use Fahrenheit, yours should be F)
CL (Operation mode switch delay) 30
P1 (High temp alarm) - the highest number it will go to
P2 (Low temp alarm) - the lowest number it'll go to
P3 (Alarm delay) - default 00
P4 (Alarm hysterisis) - default 0.0

Cheers,
Al


----------



## brente1982 (6/8/13)

Gees i cant believe how cheap a TempMate is these days on craftbrewer. I seriously dont think i paid anywhere near as little for what it costs now


----------



## zeggie (7/8/13)

I've got the Keg King controller and it's excellent. Ready to use plug and play.


----------



## MastersBrewery (7/8/13)

I say to hell with it and build one of these http://brewpi.com/ you'll even be able to control 'd' rests wireless interface and all


----------



## verysupple (7/8/13)

+1 for the STC-1000

Yes, it does take a small amount of know how to assemble (or a handy mate) plus minor extra costs of enclosure, wires etc., but it's cheap and depending on the setup - volume of liquid, volume of air etc. in the system - it can maintain a very stable temperature (mine has no probs. maintaining +/- 0.3 C).

Also, if you get a thermowell (and install and use it correctly) these bad boys can control your HLT, RIMS ... whatever, due to the close to linear response over a wide temperature range; thanks to the 10 kohm NTC thermistor sensor. Gotta love the bog standard 10 k thermistor temp. sensor  . I use them all the time at work.


----------



## Khellendros13 (7/8/13)

zeggie said:


> I've got the Keg King controller and it's excellent. Ready to use plug and play.


I have 2 now, 1 for the keezer and 1 for a ferment fridge/chamber when I get that sorted. Yea a STC ebay job is cheaper, but if I have to pay a sparky to check it over, it will end up more. Also, not very confident in wiring one up.

Insulating the probe and sticking it to the side of your FV is important. My current batch is sitting on 19c, but goes between 18.8c and 19.2.


----------



## of mice and gods (10/8/13)

Did you get it sorted mate?


----------



## NeilArge (17/11/13)

zeggie said:


> I've got the Keg King controller and it's excellent. Ready to use plug and play.


I bought the KegKing dual temp controller yesterday. This is probably a real dumbarse question but for it to automatically adjust the fermentation temp do you plug a heatbelt (or similar) into the heating side of the controller and wrap that around the fermenter and plug the fridge into the cooling side? Or something else.... :unsure:

Cheers

ToG


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (18/11/13)

I bought the KegKing dual temp controller yesterday. This is probably a real dumbarse question but for it to automatically adjust the fermentation temp do you plug a heatbelt (or similar) into the heating side of the controller and wrap that around the fermenter and plug the fridge into the cooling side? Or something else.... :unsure:

Cheers

ToG

I think it is one or the other. Heat or cooling. If it is the same controller as mine I think there is a setting on the controller, so you will need to choose heating with the belt or cooling for the fridge. I don't think you can have both.


----------



## NeilArge (18/11/13)

Thanks mate. So, to ferment an ale at, say, 18C just plug it in the cooling side and set the temps accordingly? Guess the fridge won't run much but that's okay.


----------



## Glot (18/11/13)

Allow a heap of delivery time. Apparently customs in Hong Kong have tightened right up and slowed things down a lot. I am guessing they actually want the customs declaration to be correct.


----------



## PaleRider (18/11/13)

O-beer-wan-kenobi said:


> I think it is one or the other. Heat or cooling. If it is the same controller as mine I think there is a setting on the controller, so you will need to choose heating with the belt or cooling for the fridge. I don't think you can have both.


If you have the KegKing temperature controller with 2 power points at the back you can have both heating & cooling. (I got mine last week from KegKing & was told they don't sell the single plug unit anymore).
At the moment I've only got the fridge plugged in as I won't be needing heat this time of year, especially given that I'm cold crashing an APA at the moment & then I'm going to do a Pilsner.

Btw in the testing I did on the weekend I found that I needed to have the unit set 1 or 2 degrees lower than the actual temperature I was aiming for. eg: temperature inside the fermenter wanted 12c - set the controller for 10c.

Cheers, Matt.


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (18/11/13)

TunofGrunt. What controller from Kegking do you have?
It looks like there are a few models that have independent heat and cooling.


----------



## NeilArge (18/11/13)

OBWK, I've got the 16 amp auto switching one. I rang the guys at KK this morning and a bloke said that you basically use it for one or the other purpose, though that hardly seems like an 'auto switching' unit to me. I think it would work that way if a heating element (e.g. brew belt) was plugged into the heating side and popped into the fridge (either around the fermenter or just sitting somethere in the fridge) and the fridge was plugged into the cooling side. But maybe that's just an interesting use of the verb 'think'.... (as Stephen Fry might say).
Cheers
ToG


----------



## djar007 (18/11/13)

I use a heat pad in a fridge. Same controller. This is why it shows heating or cooling on the panel when you go over or under the temp.


----------



## NeilArge (18/11/13)

Thanks Djar007
That makes sense to me. Will go and rig it up like that. Fingers crossed.


----------

